# NutriCal



## doctorowl (Sep 2, 2015)

Do any of you guys happen to know if puppy NutriCal is safe for cats? I got a tube for my ratties, and my vet has recommended I give some to my cat as a supplement as well. I know there is a specific cat NutriCal but if it's not toxic to cats then could I just give her the puppy stuff? I won't be able to pick up a tube of the cat stuff for a few weeks so I'd like to use the puppy stuff in the mean time as long as it isn't dangerous.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I believe all the nutrical pastes are the same formula, just packaged differently. Did the vet want the calorie addition for your cat, or did they mean the hairball formula which is made by the same company? You can go to Drs Foster and Smith website and they list all the ingredients in each item so you can compare and see if it's the same and has the same nutritional facts too.


----------



## doctorowl (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh good. That's what I figured. It's just for calories since my cat has trouble keeping her weight up (stomach issues) and can't tolerate wet food. I do plan to get a tube of the cat stuff but the puppy stuff should be alright in the mean time. I've looked at the ingredients and I don't see anyting BAD for cats... I'm sure it just doesn't have all the "nutrition requirements" for a cat.


----------

